# 3 Spoos one Bichon



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

We took a walk this morning with the dogs and Snædís Bichon got to join us. 
I know my pics may be a little boring (always the same place) but I just had to share, enjoy..


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

And some more


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

They're all so cute! I love it that they seem to be having so much fun running around.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the pics. Your dogs are lovely. They sure were having a wonderful time.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful dogs Winnow!! I love your action shots where their feet are not even on the ground.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Very nice pictures,love the one where the Bichon is just out of reach tuck that butt in!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i love the lst one in the first post- it needs to go in next yaers calender!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I could never get enough poodle at play shots. Love your action shots!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like so much fun! I love seeing poodles in continentals in full on play mode!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Your pictures rock - the essense of good doggie fun.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Winnow, these photos put a big smile on my face--thanks for sharing.


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

Fabulous photos. I only wish I could find that much space to let mine run like that.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> Very nice pictures,love the one where the Bichon is just out of reach tuck that butt in!


Vaka shows no mercy


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_LOVE these!! In one of them, it looks like you spoo is going to eat your poor little bichon...LOL_


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Far from boring! How fun to get to "watch" them play!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

What a blast! I love the way your little bichon joins right in!!


----------

